# Buckshot !!!!



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The super full choke tubes or turkey chokes will they work with buckshot? May be a dumb question but i once heard modified was the ideal choke for bucksot loads. and if so what range could you expect for deer sized game with say 0 or 00 Buck?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I wouldn't run it thru a super full personally. You could take a deer out to 30 or so yards


----------



## crittergetter (Apr 27, 2005)

you can with a super full choke, but you'll get an uneven pattern,
with full chokes, the pellets tend to compress at the end of the barrel to 
tightly causing a non effecient pattern, 
you heard correctly, a mod choke is the ideal pattern, and yeah,
your range is gonna be about 30 yrds.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Hmmmn... try the dead coyote loads. T think they may push the 30 yard envelope by a fair amount!


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Over the past five years I've had to kill a couple black bear in my backyard causing damage, taking down my smokehouse. Both were shot at less then 30 yds with double 0 buck. I used my IC choke 'cause thats what was in the gun from partridge hunting. One of the bears was pretty large, just over 500lbs. At 25yds., nothing hits harder.


----------

